
The Metrics that Matter - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/04/the-metrics-that-matter.html
======
AnimalMuppet
It _may_ work like this: Imagine a series of three steps.

On the first step, they either don't go to your Google Group, or they go, look
around, say "meh", and leave. No upvotes.

On the second step, they go, look around a bit, register, and come back to the
HN comment that led there, and upvote it.

On the third step, they go to the Google Group, look around, register, get
engaged in the group... and because they got _too_ engaged in the group, they
forget to come back to the HN comment and upvote it. The result here is people
join the group, but nobody upvotes the comment that led them there.

Is this what's happening? I have no idea.

(BTW: Michele, you're one of the very few people on HN that, when I see a
post, I read it just because of who wrote it.)

~~~
Mz
Thank you.

I have terrible, terrible baggage over getting compliments in public and I
have no idea whatsoever how to handle them. So, I feel like I am botching
this, whether I reply to it or not. But I did want to acknowledge that I read
it. It seems rude not to acknowledge it.

